# Funny Photos



## stockGURU (13 September 2007)

Its great to see that ASF has a joke thread, but every internet forum worth its salt needs a funny photos thread. I haven't found one on here yet so I thought I would start one myself. Like jokes, funny photos can give us a good laugh. So if you have any, please contribute.

I'll start things off! Enjoy!


----------



## CanOz (17 September 2007)

This dump body was stuck under an overpass on the way to work this morning here in Northern China. It happened at 11pm the previous night. Apparently it was traveling at approx. 80 km/h when it hit the bridge. The prime mover was disconnected and towed away, leaving the dump body to be cut out from under the over-pass during the day. 

Not sure if the driver survived yet, although it seems unlikely given the fact that seatbelts are rarely used so he would have most likely been thrown over the steering wheel and whatever was left of him after that would have went through the windshield.

Moral of the story, always make sure your dump body is down and locked before you drive off. I have seen at least three trucks driving through the city or on the highway with the dump body not fully resting on the frame of the truck. These dump trucks are always overloaded, and driving at crazy speeds, trying to transport maximum weight per day.

Crazy!


Cheers,


----------



## BIG BWACULL (17 September 2007)

Posted this on all creatures great and small thread but probly worth a mention here  
This squirrel is small and great


----------



## justjohn (17 September 2007)

I be bow-legged also if I had a set like those:


----------



## BIG BWACULL (17 September 2007)

Watch out for that tree


----------



## Joe Blow (15 February 2008)

Got this in an email today titled, "Lost cat, found by Japanese student"


----------



## MattB (15 February 2008)

the thing there is that it's a 1900 number, which will cost you to call 
scamming pricks! 



...one for the nerds amongst us


----------



## Joe Blow (15 February 2008)

I dug through my archives for a couple more funny photos.

Too much angst on the forums lately, time for a chuckle!


----------



## disarray (15 February 2008)

...


----------



## xyzedarteerf (22 February 2008)

make up your mind.


----------



## doctorj (22 February 2008)

OH&S at its best.


----------



## GreatPig (22 February 2008)

The place for couples with nowhere else to go.

That arrow doesn't look very encouraging for that sort of thing though.

GP


----------



## Buddy (22 February 2008)

Doc, Heres another good OHS/HSE Pic - Four men and a plank.


----------



## Prospector (22 February 2008)

Got to keep them in, or out somehow I guess!

When we returned, someone had stolen the sign!


----------



## doctorj (22 February 2008)

I love these!


----------



## PhoenixXx (22 February 2008)

Why i no longer ride my bike


----------



## Gar (22 February 2008)

Those health and safety pics are great haha


----------



## treefrog (22 February 2008)

depends on your sense of humor i guess


----------



## treefrog (22 February 2008)

the last few - share trading not quite as hazardous


----------



## M34N (22 February 2008)

Some pics I've found from across the years... got plenty more

(I thought the first pic was appropriate for this site


----------



## M34N (22 February 2008)

...


----------



## Boggo (22 February 2008)

Fox hunting for a change.


----------



## Prospector (23 February 2008)

Oh my god I am looking at these photos with my toes curling!  What happened to the guy who got hit with the baseball bat, and the one with the horn up his leg  let alone the bike ones!  This thread need to change it's title to 'Photos that make your toes curl'


----------



## tigerboi (23 March 2008)

We need some more photos on a slow long weekend...

be careful who you lend your bike to...TB


----------



## tigerboi (23 March 2008)

For all you homesick kiwis dont fret ewe have yours here......


----------



## tigerboi (23 March 2008)

For all you greenies looking to save the cetaceans of the world....


----------



## tigerboi (23 March 2008)

With a long weekend full of sport my remote has been getting a thrashing.


----------



## tigerboi (23 March 2008)

Hi trendsetters just been out with the camera,have a gig

see what you think?


----------



## tigerboi (23 March 2008)

yep gotta couple more,how about some from others,need a laugh..tb


----------



## tigerboi (23 March 2008)

see if i can keep it up ok gang?might be hard so look out..


----------



## tigerboi (23 March 2008)

tigerboi said:


> see if i can keep it up ok gang?might be hard so look out..




went through 2 dozen batteries for these pics...


----------



## tigerboi (23 March 2008)

here is a couple of spunks looking for stop the clock......


----------



## tigerboi (23 March 2008)

stop the clock must be careful of their husbands,things could get hairy!!


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 March 2008)

tigerboi said:


> Hi trendsetters just been out with the camera,have a gig.  see what you think?



lol - you'd guess that bloke on the bungee rope hit some water - whatever. 

Reminded me - What about Smithy's first landing in Fiji !! 
http://www.amazon.com/Smithy-Kingsford-Smith-story-Ward-McNally/dp/B00005WVOS


> He didn't fly very high and with wicker seats that wobbled around its amazing that he made it across the Pacific.* His landing in Fiji was memorable. ..... *
> 
> This is one of my favorite books about a pioneer. It is a must read for any Australian, a good read for anyone interested in history or aviation, and contains many possible lessons for business school students in being an entrepreneur and pioneer.




getting back to that landing in Fiji...
Here's a bit of background 


> http://www.ctie.monash.edu.au/hargrave/k-smith.html
> 
> Charles Ulm was able to convince Californian businessman G. Allan Hancock to pay for the aeroplane and finance the flight. Kingsford-Smith , 31 years old at the time, was to be the pilot and 30-year-old Ulm the co-pilot. They hired two Americans to join the crew, 41-year-old navigator Harry Lyon and 36-year-old radioman James Warner.




I think it was Harry Lyon (although it might have been Warner) - let's assume its Harry Lyon.

Firstly there was no leaving his seat, so Smithy would piss in a bottle and pour it out the cockpit window.  A lot of it would come back onto the navigator.   

Secondly - flying through a massive storm -  Harry "had an accident", and found himself covered in excrement.  So he stripped off his clothes.  I think he'd filled up his shoes with a liquid laugh instead of the airbag as well. 

Thirdly because it was a short landing strip in Fiji, Smithy asked him to crawl down the fuselage to get the centre of gravity back - surrounded by a canvas skin. 

Fourthly it was a rough field (some oval or other) 

Fifthly, he was bumped out onto the ground , stinking, piebald colourings and nude -surrounded by thousands of cheering spectators  - and ecstatic lol.  

what a mental  picture I thought as I read that lol. - Says something about adrenalin and pioneering . . 

http://www.abc.net.au/worldtoday/content/2003/s871267.htm


> The Southern Cross, a Fokker Trimotor, was after all only made of wood, canvass and bits of wire to hold it together. They flew into some terrible weather, absolutely shocking weather, not like these aircraft that fly above the weather, they flew through it, and often that flying was done by the seat of their pants.




As they say, flying by the seat of your pants


----------



## tigerboi (23 March 2008)

Come on you lot its sunday forget about trading,gold,shorting etc etc

lash out have a laugh throw a photo up here...i cant take the

ball up all on my own forever...tb


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 March 2008)

........


----------



## tigerboi (23 March 2008)

love it ha lol,whats doing get ya photos gang go for it...

STC & good sort..


----------



## tigerboi (23 March 2008)

here is joe after the mardi gras...joe wake up...

prawns car

kennas girl..


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 March 2008)

blondes vs brunettes vs soccer


----------



## trishan9390 (23 March 2008)

I love this one! Thinking outside the square, or triangle in this case...


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 March 2008)

trishan - 
speaking of thinking outside the triangle ...
ever watched Newstopia? - man's an idiot (Shaun Micallef)


----------



## tigerboi (23 March 2008)

trishan9390 said:


> I love this one! Thinking outside the square, or triangle in this case...




x = 5 ,thats the formula the egyptians used to build the pyramids

so accurately.

3 squared =9

4 squared =16

16+9+25,square of 25

=5.....tb


----------



## Stan 101 (23 March 2008)

or (3/4) inv tangent = y
4/y cosine = x



MattB, where did you find that street sign? That is really bizarre..


cheers,


----------



## Wysiwyg (23 March 2008)

That was a great laugh at humanity tb. and uhhh ... your pay has been cut.


----------



## tigerboi (24 March 2008)

Wysiwyg said:


> That was a great laugh at humanity tb. and uhhh ... your pay has been cut.




so whats the go wysiwyg have i been banned from the

peanuts????back to THESE.......


----------



## tigerboi (24 March 2008)

Heres why we have weight divisions in boxing,wrestling

maybe next to come in will be height divisions???tb

the little guy is STC...LOL


----------



## tigerboi (24 March 2008)

Hey guys my house is burning can you take a shot!!


----------



## Prospector (24 March 2008)

The bungee jump 'accident' is on youtube.  Poor grandpa, the family filmed it!


----------



## tigerboi (24 March 2008)

joe very dedicated to mod duties...tb


----------



## tigerboi (24 March 2008)

joe laying down the law to TB,fix your format,use paragraphs...

ok joe i know you are trigger happy..tb


----------



## tigerboi (24 March 2008)

Have a good look in ya spling wolls next time trendsetters!!...tb


----------



## tigerboi (24 March 2008)

STC always felt different


----------



## tigerboi (24 March 2008)

...


----------



## tigerboi (24 March 2008)

Joe always said:watch out for the bear trap!!!


----------



## tigerboi (24 March 2008)

classic bear trap whats the chart say kennas???


----------



## tigerboi (24 March 2008)

bear wants joe to take him back...


----------



## tigerboi (24 March 2008)

bear wins...


----------



## tigerboi (24 March 2008)

Kennas before he read the dictionary...


----------



## tigerboi (24 March 2008)

...


----------



## tigerboi (24 March 2008)

...


----------



## tigerboi (24 March 2008)

...


----------



## tigerboi (24 March 2008)

...


----------



## tigerboi (24 March 2008)

i will post some other type of photos now...


----------



## tigerboi (24 March 2008)

Does anyone know the price of a train ticket up the kyber pass???


----------



## tigerboi (24 March 2008)

Here is a great valentines card...


----------



## tigerboi (24 March 2008)

Reckon its time for a haircut...


----------



## tigerboi (24 March 2008)

i would love to go see 1 day,anyone like to speculate how they were built?(i reckon i know)maybe start a new thread on that subject?


----------



## tigerboi (24 March 2008)

tigerboi said:


> i would love to go see 1 day,anyone like to speculate how they were built?(i reckon i know)maybe start a new thread on that subject?




my belief is they used sand ramps during the yearly inundation,any other ideas from others???


----------



## josjes (26 March 2008)

NAHA, Japan (AFP) - Buddhists clasp their palms together to pray for enlightenment, but Conan, a chihuahua, appears to have more worldly motivations.

The dog has become a popular attraction at a Japanese temple after learning to imitate the worshippers around him.

"Conan started to pose in prayer like us whenever he wanted treats," said Joei Yoshikuni, a priest at Jigenin temple on the southern island of Okinawa.

"Clasping hands is a basic action of Buddhist prayer to show appreciation. He may be showing his thanks for treats and walks," he said.

Conan, a two-year-old male with long, black hair and a brown collar, sits next to Yoshikuni in front of the altar and looks right up at the statue of a Buddhist deity.

When the priest starts chanting and raises his clasped hands, Conan also raises his paws and joins them at the tip of his nose.

Visitors to the temple look on with curiosity.

"It's so funny that he does it," said Kazuko Oshiro, 71, who has frequented the temple for more than 25 years.

"He gets angry when somebody else sits on his favourite spot. He must be thinking that it's his special place," Oshiro said.

Conan, originally a temple pet, has become so popular that people come in to take pictures almost every week, the priest said.

Yoshikuni estimated that the temple receives 30 percent more visitors, especially young tourists, than it would otherwise.

"I'm glad that people feel more comfortable visiting the temple because of Conan," he said as he jokingly joined his hands and bowed to the dog.


----------



## projack (26 March 2008)

from projack


----------



## xyzedarteerf (26 March 2008)




----------



## xyzedarteerf (26 March 2008)

a sign in a Singapore toilet.


----------



## projack (27 March 2008)

I appreciate original photographs like this one, not the Photoshop makeup’s.


----------



## projack (28 March 2008)

Bringing home the bacon.


----------



## tigerboi (28 March 2008)

projack said:


> I appreciate original photographs like this one, not the Photoshop makeup’s.




yep so whats the donks horse power!


----------



## tigerboi (28 March 2008)

tigerboi said:


> yep so whats the donks horse power!




Isnt that a HOT COPPER personalised number plate,ah i love this thread
but i gotta watch it,might gets meself(sic) in trouble...tb


----------



## tigerboi (28 March 2008)

Here is one for prospector as i know she loves my photos...tb


----------



## Sprinter79 (29 March 2008)

That's one way to ween your kids






I think there's a little bit of all of us in this kid






Not crying, not ever, unless you cop one in the nuts






This kid's in the poo






Do I need to say anything here..


----------



## Sprinter79 (29 March 2008)

If inflation keeps going up, we'll need these wheelbarrows back






The only time we get water on our roads is when the council does their watering!






Damn, where's my key






Geez, I wonder what the other 47 were like...






#@$% this for a joke


----------



## Sprinter79 (29 March 2008)

While you're down there...






And I'll leave it with this one...


----------



## clowboy (29 March 2008)

not sure if it is real....


----------



## projack (29 March 2008)

> yep so whats the donks horse power!



As you see *tigerboi *we are talking about one real Police power here.


----------



## Sprinter79 (29 March 2008)

Sprinter79 said:


> While you're down there...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This one seems to change, so disregard my little one liner haha


----------



## tigerboi (29 March 2008)

Had a few jd's last night,woke up very confused...tb


----------



## projack (29 March 2008)

The stock market drives me crazy these days. I have to get out for a Sunday drive.


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 March 2008)

......
here ya go tiger - what happens if you have three of those drinks you were talking about 

btw xyz, that post xyz (#73) with Steven Seagal is a classic.  
reminds me of Clint Eastwood = who can act any part - from A to B.


----------



## tigerboi (29 March 2008)

Hey imagine this lot bursting into the brasco & all they see is this.!!!!


----------



## tigerboi (29 March 2008)

They need one of these,sorry about 100...tb


----------



## tigerboi (29 March 2008)

I was minding my own business plonking my bosses young wife,then the door rings,mmm i got some rash on the tockley!!!sorry boss..tb


----------



## tigerboi (29 March 2008)

Here is a kid with a bright future...tb


----------



## tigerboi (29 March 2008)

Here is why soccer is for poofs...tb


----------



## projack (29 March 2008)

This is not funny until you show it to the Yanks.

To be more serious this is actually on the other side of my “*Love strong dollar policy”* T-shirt donating to Helicopter Ben.


----------



## projack (31 March 2008)

These tall posts come very handy as electricians working on it can see the train coming from far away.


----------



## Wysiwyg (31 March 2008)

projack said:


> These tall posts come very handy as electricians working on it can see the train coming from far away.




Projack mate, if you look at the railway lines you will see they are rusty which means the track either doesn`t get used anymore or used infrequently.

My


----------



## projack (31 March 2008)

Wysiwyg said:


> Projack mate, if you look at the railway lines you will see they are rusty which means the track either doesn`t get used anymore or used infrequently.
> 
> My





That is true Wysiwyg, but concrete poles never get rusty, and that takes back to us to the chicken and egg argument currently the railway guys, and the electrician guys trying to sort out.
That’s why very important to read your meter correctly.


----------



## nioka (31 March 2008)

Wysiwyg said:


> Projack mate, if you look at the railway lines you will see they are rusty which means the track either doesn`t get used anymore or used infrequently.
> 
> My



 You can delete "used infrequently" that's for sure. It is like the NSW rail out our way. They will see the photo and use poles as an excuse not to reopen the North Coast line.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (1 April 2008)

tigerboi said:


> Had a few jd's last night,woke up very confused...tb




If this chick were real,.... would you tap it.


----------



## chops_a_must (2 April 2008)

For those who have wondered how Michelle Caruso-Cabrera shoehorns herself into her tops, you obviously aren't alone.

MBIA might be down, but I've got a feeling, something there is looking up! (Or down as the case may be.)






And for those that have wanted to get into Erin Burnett's pants, I don't hold much hope - I think she plays for the other team. Her expression is priceless. Endowment indeed!!! 






The scary thing is, I once dated a girl that looked exactly like Michelle. 

And why not? One more to make the point:


----------



## projack (3 April 2008)

Webber reported lower than expected sales, in this town but locals still putting the shrimp to the BBQ.


----------



## doctorj (4 April 2008)

Artistic inspiration can come from all sorts of places...


----------



## Aargh! (4 April 2008)

I took these 2 days after cyclone larry in innisfail, note in the second pic the "unbeatable shed" is undamaged


----------



## doctorj (4 April 2008)

With people like this leading the free world, how could we ever go wrong?


----------



## BIG BWACULL (4 April 2008)

doctorj said:


> With people like this leading the free world, how could we ever go wrong?



Hah Hah what a moran


----------



## tigerboi (4 April 2008)

Just wondering how you all think hilary might go(is this cool joe?)...tb


----------



## projack (4 April 2008)

You can find these multifunction poles many places even though they are rarely used.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (4 April 2008)

tigerboi said:


> Just wondering how you all think hilary might go(is this cool joe?)...tb



I reckon she is a count


----------



## Birdster (4 April 2008)

tigerboi said:


> Just wondering how you all think hilary might go(is this cool joe?)...tb




I would guess the sign said "Country"...

Luckily it didn't say "Crockery"


----------



## BIG BWACULL (4 April 2008)

Birdster said:


> I would guess the sign said "Country"...
> 
> Luckily it didn't say "Crockery"



I guess she is a COUNTtry  then  a big son of a crock


----------



## projack (7 April 2008)

Million dollars view (looking down the barrel).


----------



## Wysiwyg (10 April 2008)

tb .... overloaded again!


----------



## Wysiwyg (10 April 2008)

Some re-tyries ....... tb in the middle after a hard night behind the wheel


----------



## Wysiwyg (10 April 2008)

I hate those dweebs in the woodwind section.I`ll show them i`m an excellent conductor.


----------



## xyzedarteerf (10 April 2008)

extreme overload. first one off the truck lives.


----------



## tigerboi (10 April 2008)

yep well done guys,i got stuck in melb.,forgot to take my low bridges location book with me


----------



## tigerboi (10 April 2008)

Here guys if you want to see why we are trying to keep out overseas drivers go look at this(its cool joe..)

As a professional driver who has been around trucks since a kid in the early 70's,this footage leaves me speechless...tb

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQ686rwC2cw


----------



## tigerboi (10 April 2008)

Wysiwyg i get thirsty when i look in my mirror!...tb


----------



## projack (12 April 2008)

You just can’t beat Main Roads.


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 April 2008)

Wysiwyg said:


> I hate those dweebs in the woodwind section.I`ll show them i`m an excellent conductor.



lol - looks a bit worse that an electric fence that one.. 

reminds me - I went to a Liqourland a while back - a busload of drunken lawn bowlers turned up to "refuel" (booze only) - must have been a long weekend away.  Anyway, above the service counter was a closed circuit TV with a camera obviously pointed out the back of the building. 

One of them thought he could sneak a leak back there  - little realising that all his mates were crowded around the TV in front of the counter watching  and cheering him. 

hey !- you gotta squeeze all the laughs out of life


----------



## Scuba (13 April 2008)

Been reading some vastly differing views on this site of late... Anyone you think you might know?


----------



## Scuba (13 April 2008)

Just about past his use by date, but anyways...


----------



## Scuba (13 April 2008)

Sharks, for some more jocularity.... Or, should I say insanity?


----------



## Scuba (13 April 2008)

At great risk to life and limb.... A few for the girls


----------



## Scuba (13 April 2008)

For those of you who like air travel....  I often wonderwhy I don't get the kick out of travelling anymore...


----------



## Scuba (14 April 2008)

A day's work in 2002... Well, I consider it funny... (Part 1)


----------



## Scuba (14 April 2008)

A day's work in 2002... Well, I consider it funny... (Part 2)


----------



## xyzedarteerf (22 April 2008)




----------



## doctorj (19 May 2008)

Scuba said:


> A day's work in 2002... Well, I consider it funny...



And you thought your day was bad...


----------



## xyzedarteerf (9 September 2008)

and you wonder why the crop circles didn't make sense.


----------



## fimmwolf (9 September 2008)

Why I'm not a cat person.


----------



## Greg71 (9 September 2008)

tigerboi said:


> my belief is they used sand ramps during the yearly inundation,any other ideas from others???




Got this book in the mail last week about Egypt. It says that the Great Pyramid originally stood 146m tall. The builders probably pushed the blocks on sleds mounted on wooden tracks (they did not use wheels), greased by clay, on which they poured water.

The workers probably used ramps built of rubble and mud-brick to get the blocks up to the higher levels of the pyramid.

In the book, there's a picture of a painting (you know those Egyptian paintings on walls etc.) that shows a team of men dragging a block of stone on a sled.

Each block weighs about 2.5 tonnes and there's about 2.3 million of them in the Great Pyramid.


----------



## CoffeeKing (9 September 2008)

I just can't resist funnies about CATS, they make me laugh


----------



## stargazer (11 September 2008)




----------



## stockGURU (14 December 2008)

Nothing quite as funny as a creative photoshop of a major historical event for laughs.


----------



## doctorj (18 December 2008)

Times are pretty bad at Deutsche Bank...


----------



## CoffeeKing (27 December 2008)

With a name like this , and a turban like that...
would you go and see him...


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 December 2008)

lol, good one CK
"erections are all in your head !" 

"don't look now, but I think I'm falling in love with you" lol


----------



## CoffeeKing (28 December 2008)

Is that what they mean by a good head job?


----------



## rhen (28 December 2008)

The New Coins & Currency Of The U.S.A.


http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=9LEo5P8KHrI


----------



## CoffeeKing (29 December 2008)

CoffeeKing said:


> Is that what they mean by a good head job?


----------



## Uncle Festivus (8 January 2009)

Mmmmm.......think twice about skiing here?


----------



## Buddy (8 January 2009)

Or here.


----------



## James Austin (13 February 2009)

and you think your life is hard


----------



## Lantern (15 February 2009)

Only in Thailand. Taken by myself.


----------



## fapturbo (22 February 2009)

*Investment Bank in USA changes sign at front of building*


----------



## Naked shorts (22 February 2009)

CoffeeKing said:


> I just can't resist funnies about CATS, they make me laugh





love it!

here are some i have saved on my comp


----------



## Naked shorts (22 February 2009)

some more 
(p.s. I got a couple of GIF's as well but the maximum upload size is way to small...)


----------



## MrBurns (23 February 2009)

just putting txt in to get this uploaded -


----------



## CoffeeKing (23 February 2009)

MrBurns said:


> just putting txt in to get this uploaded -




Where can I get one of these beauties from...


----------



## xyzedarteerf (2 March 2009)

shes holding tight to hope.


----------



## MS+Tradesim (2 March 2009)

I have nothing against GWB in particular, just a funny picture:


----------



## Rough_Trade (2 March 2009)




----------



## CanOz (2 March 2009)

LOL @ Arnie! I'm sure hes just squinting from the sun but he looks like hes ready to rip his head off!!!

CanOz


----------



## xyzedarteerf (3 March 2009)

and it shows drinking too much coke will make you vomit...


----------



## Timmy (2 September 2009)

I like this


----------



## MrBurns (2 September 2009)

Experts thought the infamous Crackatinni tribe had been wiped out years
 ago...until researchers stumbled upon a small cluster of tribe 
members in the middle of the harsh Australian outback. 
The researchers were forced to approach quietly, lest they scare the
 inhabitants away before getting a chance to photograph them 
in their natural state...​


----------



## Aargh! (2 September 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Experts thought the infamous Crackatinni tribe had been wiped out years
> ago...until researchers stumbled upon a small cluster of tribe
> members in the middle of the harsh Australian outback.
> The researchers were forced to approach quietly, lest they scare the
> ...




I am from the Northern Territory and this is a sacred site. It has come to be known as "Green Can Dreamin". 

I'm cursed by the southern-hairy-arm-pitted-lesbian-do-gooders as I use to profiteer off these traditional sites by collecting the green VB cans and selling them to the recycling joint.


----------



## Happy (2 September 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Experts thought the infamous Crackatinni tribe had been wiped out years
> ago...until researchers stumbled upon a small cluster of tribe
> members in the middle of the harsh Australian outback.
> The researchers were forced to approach quietly, lest they scare the
> ...




Just crossed my mind:

We could close 17 years life expectancy gap by forcing the rest of Australian population to live like this part of population.

(Chance is, might not be right)

Edit:
This statement has forward assumption.


----------



## nunthewiser (2 September 2009)

personally didnt find the photo or the caption funny 

but hey i realise it was posted with humour in mind 

just not everyone may find it as funny as you guys did


----------



## MrBurns (2 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> personally didnt find the photo or the caption funny
> 
> but hey i realise it was posted with humour in mind
> 
> just not everyone may find it as funny as you guys did




Lighten up Nun it's hilarious, those guys are having a ball and it shows just how effective all the millions of taxpayer dollars are on improving their lives.


----------



## nunthewiser (2 September 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Lighten up Nun it's hilarious, those guys are having a ball and it shows just how effective all the millions of taxpayer dollars are on improving their lives.





i did say i realised it was posted with humour in mind 

i personally do not find it funny ,,,,,,,,,,,, was merely pointing out that fact 

nothing to do with "lightening up" just i have a fair bit to do with the aboriginal community up here and see what a sad state of affairs alcohol brings to the various communitys up here 

not intending to diss the " joke " just saying i didnt find it funny


----------



## MrBurns (2 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> i did say i realised it was posted with humour in mind
> 
> i personally do not find it funny ,,,,,,,,,,,, was merely pointing out that fact
> 
> ...




Alcohol has brought misery to many people in Australia regardless of colour.
So has gambling. Off topic ....lets move on.


----------



## knocker (2 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> i did say i realised it was posted with humour in mind
> 
> i personally do not find it funny ,,,,,,,,,,,, was merely pointing out that fact
> 
> ...




I find it hilarious. Must be about 2000$ worth of tax payers money p!ssed up against the trees there. ROFLMAO


----------



## Naked shorts (2 September 2009)

...


----------



## Naked shorts (2 September 2009)

Plenty more at http://lolgod.blogspot.com/


----------



## drsmith (2 September 2009)

xyzedarteerf said:


> a sign in a Singapore toilet.
> 
> View attachment 19493




Perhaps that only means "while smoking".


----------



## DB008 (2 September 2009)




----------



## jono1887 (2 September 2009)

drsmith said:


> Perhaps that only means "while smoking".




hahha...what the second one? no drunk pissers? or no missing the bowl


----------



## wayneL (3 September 2009)

From NZ... what a brilliant idea.


----------



## Solly (5 September 2009)

Thought I'd let you see a pic of 4 new Financial Advisers that joined my local firm;


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (6 September 2009)

Solly said:


> Thought I'd let you see a pic of 4 new Financial Advisers that joined my local firm;




lol Solly, they used work out of a place on Sturt St.in Townsville

It was called Sturm, or Starm or Sterm or Stirm or something like that.

They were in charge of signage. They's sign anything.

gg


----------



## xyzedarteerf (7 September 2009)

Only in Queensland - Check out the property ID its still up for sale, they took out the photo now though..:


----------



## xyzedarteerf (18 September 2009)




----------



## Solly (25 November 2009)

At first I thought the same thing too...


----------



## Wysiwyg (27 May 2010)

Fluffy is mad and when Fluffy is mad *look out.*


----------



## xyzedarteerf (20 June 2010)




----------



## DB008 (23 June 2010)

Some funnies I found.


----------



## DB008 (23 June 2010)




----------



## DB008 (23 June 2010)




----------



## DB008 (23 June 2010)




----------



## lil smoochie (25 June 2010)

just a few i had


----------



## Wysiwyg (25 June 2010)

Pathetic! I don't find anything funny about the World Trade Centre terrorist attacks in which thousands of people lost their lives and thousands of people lost fathers, mothers, brothers, sisters and friends.


----------



## xyzedarteerf (13 April 2011)




----------



## Gringotts Bank (1 March 2012)

lol


----------



## Timmy (7 August 2012)

After receiving numerous customer complaints, a German plumbing firm bought their plumbers a new t-shirt, designed to make their employees more attractive to the customers.


----------



## Calliope (2 April 2013)

Why Camera Angles are so Crucial.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (17 May 2013)




----------



## chops_a_must (17 May 2013)




----------



## chops_a_must (21 May 2013)

...


----------



## Tisme (24 March 2016)

Gotcha moment


----------



## Tisme (24 September 2017)




----------



## Tisme (3 October 2017)

I thought this went over well when I posted it on farcebook:


----------



## basilio (9 July 2021)




----------



## noirua (3 February 2022)

Owner of house with 25ft shark sticking out of roof hits out at calls to give it protected status​




__





						Owner of house with 25ft shark sticking out of roof hits out at calls to give it protected status
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## noirua (24 February 2022)




----------



## Investoradam (26 February 2022)




----------



## mullokintyre (10 March 2022)

So, whats missing in this Photograph?
Mick


----------

